# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #187

## johnc4510

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #187 for the week March 28th - April 3rd, 2010. In this issue we cover: Mark Shuttleworth: Shooting for the Perfect 10.10 with Maverick Meerkat, Ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 freeze now in effect, Ubuntu 8.10 reaches End-Of-Life April, 30, 2010, Call for Session Leaders for Ubuntu Open Week, Ubuntu Manual Team call for help, LoCo Directory: Team Events app Rocks, Ubuntu Ireland Global Jam Review, Help Translate the main LoCo Council page, Ubuntu One contacts, now with merging, Kubuntu Netbook Edition ScreenKast, At Home With Jono Bacon Podcast, Better sounding music with Rhythmbox, Ubuntu-UK Podcasts, and much, much more!

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers: We are trying a new way of linking to our translations pages. Please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*In This Issue*

Mark Shuttleworth: Shooting for the Perfect 10.10 with Maverick MeerkatUbuntu 10.04 beta 2 freeze now in effectUbuntu 8.10 reaches End-Of-Life April, 30, 2010Call for Session Leaders for Ubuntu Open WeekUbuntu Manual Team call for helpUbuntu StatsLoCo Directory: Team Events app Rocks!Ubuntu Ireland Global Jam ReviewHelp Translate the main LoCo Council pageUbuntu One contacts, now with merging!Kubuntu Netbook Edition ScreenKastAt Home With Jono Bacon PodcastBetter sounding music with RhythmboxIn the Press & BlogosphereUbuntu-UK PodcastsUpcoming Meetings & EventsUpdates & Security

*General Community News*

*Mark Shuttleworth: Shooting for the Perfect 10.10 with Maverick Meerkat*

Its time to put our heads together to envision the perfect 10″.

This is a time of great innovation and change in the Linux world, with major new initiatives from powerful groups bringing lots of new ideas, new energy and new code. Thanks to the combined efforts of Google, Intel, IBM, Canonical, Red Hat, Oracle, Cisco, ARM, many other companies, Debian and other projects, a hundred startups and tens of thousands of professional and inspired contributors, the open source ecosystem continues to accelerate. We need to bring the best of all of that work into focus and into the archive. For millions of users, Ubuntu represents what Free Software can do out of the box for them. We owe it to everybody who works on Free Software to make that a great experience.

At the Ubuntu Developer Summit, in May in Belgium, well have a new design track, and a cloud and server track, reflecting some major focal points in 2010. They will complement our ongoing work on community, desktop, kernel, quality assurance, foundations and mobile.

Our new theme is Light, and the next cycle will embrace that at many levels. We have a continued interest in netbooks, and well revamp the Ubuntu Netbook Edition user interface. As computers become lighter they become more mobile, and well work to keep people connected, all day, everywhere. Well embrace the web, aiming for the lightest, fastest web experience on any platform. The fastest boot, the fastest network connect, the fastest browser. Our goal is to ensure that UNE is far and away the best desktop OS for a netbook, both for consumers and power users.

On the other end of the spectrum, well be lightening the burden of enterprise deployment with our emphasis on hybrid cloud computing. Ubuntu Server is already very popular on public clouds like EC2 and Rackspace, and now that Dell supports the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud for private cloud infrastructure, its possible to build workloads that run equally well in your data center or on the cloud. Well focus on making it even easier to build those workloads and keep them up to date, and managing the configurations of tens, or tens of thousands, of Ubuntu machines running in the cloud.

Its not all about work. We dont just want to be connected to the internet, we want to be connected to each other. Social from the Start is our initiative to make the desktop a collaborative, social place. For the past five years, weve all been shifting more and more data into the web, to a series of accounts and networks elsewhere. Now its time to start to bring those social networks back into our everyday computing environment. Our addressbooks and contact lists need to be synchronized and shared, so that we have the latest information everywhere  from mobile phones to web accounts.

So theres a lot to do. I hope youll join us in shaping that work.
Introducing the Maverick Meerkat

Our mascot for 10.10 is the Maverick Meerkat.

This is a time of change, and were not afraid to surprise people with a bold move if the opportunity for dramatic improvement presents itself. We want to put Ubuntu and free software on every single consumer PC that ships from a major manufacturer, the ultimate maverick move. We will deliver on time, but we have huge scope for innovation in what we deliver this cycle. Once we have released the LTS we have plenty of room to shake things up a little. Lets hear the best ideas, gather the best talent, and be a little radical in how we approach the next two year major cycle.

Meerkats are, of course, light, fast and social  everything we want in a Perfect 10. Were booting really fast these days, but the final push remains. Changes in the toolchain may make us even faster for every application. Were Social from the Start, but we could get even more tightly connected, and we could bring social features into even more applications. Meerkats are family-oriented, and we aspire to having Ubuntu being the safe and efficient solution for all the family netbooks. They are also clever  meerkats teach one another new skills. And thats what makes this such a great community.
Heres looking at the Lynx

Lucid is shaping up beautifully, but theres still a lot to be done to make it the LTS we all want. Thanks to everyone who is bringing their time, energy and expertise to bear on making it outstanding. And Im looking forward to the release parties, the brainstorming at UDS, and further steps on our mission to bring free software to the world, on free terms.

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336

*Ubuntu 10.04 beta 2 freeze now in effect*

Two weeks in from 10.04 Beta 1, we are now also 1 week out from 10.04 Beta 2, scheduled for April 8 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule) - which means it's time for another beta freeze to start.

During the freeze, all uploads to main must be approved by a member of the release team [1], so if you have fixes which are important to get in, please do get in touch as soon as possible.  Uploads to universe require a manual push through the queue, but are not subject to release management approval.

[1] https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release

Issues which are important for the beta release will be tracked by the release team here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lu...ilestone=21447

If you have bugs on this list, please fix them at the earliest possible opportunity, or (in consultation with other developers and the Ubuntu QA team) un-milestone them if they are not required for beta. If you have bugs you think should be on this list, talk with the Ubuntu QA team or the Ubuntu release team about having them milestoned.

Please also do not lose sight of the list of bugs affecting the release as a
whole: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs

More information for developers is at the link below.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000697.html

*Ubuntu 8.10 reaches End-Of-Life April, 30, 2010*

Ubuntu announced its 8.10 release almost 18 months ago, on October 30, 2008. As with the earlier releases, Ubuntu committed to ongoing security and critical fixes for a period of 18 months. The support period is now nearing its end and Ubuntu 8.10 will reach end of life on Friday, April 30, 2010. At that time, Ubuntu Security Notices will
no longer include information or updated packages for Ubuntu 8.10.

The supported upgrade path from Ubuntu 8.10 is via Ubuntu 9.04. Instructions and caveats for the upgrade may be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades. Note that upgrades to version 9.10 and beyond are only supported in multiple steps, via an upgrade first to 9.04, then to 9.10. Both Ubuntu 9.04 and Ubuntu 9.10 continue to be actively supported with security updates and select high-impact bug fixes. All announcements of official security updates for
Ubuntu releases are sent to the ubuntu-security-announce mailing list, information about which may be found at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...urity-announce.

Since its launch in October 2004 Ubuntu has become one of the most highly regarded Linux distributions with millions of users in homes, schools, businesses and governments around the world. Ubuntu is Open Source software, costs nothing to download, and users are free to customize or alter their software in order to meet their needs.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/000130.html

*Call for Session Leaders for Ubuntu Open Week*

It's that time again folks. The time where your inbox and IRC client are flooded with myself and/or akgraner asking you to lead an OpenWeek Session. OpenWeek has grown since it's inception, so much so that we even have a program guide and want to ensure that everyone has an opportunity to run a session if they'd like. We're going to be doing this in a "Call for Papers" this time around. The information is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep

Once you've decided that you want a session please send either of us an email with your Name, Topic, Summary of Session, Bio, and Photo so we have something nice for the program guide.

Since Lucid is an LTS we are expecting tons of people with lots of questions, which is why we purposely put OpenWeek right after the release; remember OpenWeek is for end users so you don't have to be a hardcore developer to run a session so we'd like to see as many new people volunteering to be tutors as possible. Time to share your
knowledge! If you need ideas for sessions take a look at some of the past Ubuntu Open Week sessions http://wiki.ubuntu.con/OpenWeek

If you are a Spanish-speaker the Ubuntu Centro-America folks are running a Spanish version as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES

If your Local Team is interested in running your own OpenWeek in a different language then get in touch with us, and we'll help you get organized! Thanks in advance and we can't wait to see our inboxes filling up with submissions and ideas! We're also idling in #ubuntu-locoteams if you want to talk or need help.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ch/004226.html

*Ubuntu Manual Team call for help*

The Ubuntu Manual Team urgently needs help translating the manual and taking screenshots in time for Lucid. We have three weeks to get the manual in as many languages as possible (currently we have support for 50) and to get 2500 screenshots. We've made it really easy to help and it's definitely going to a great cause.

If you've got a blog or use Facebook, or Twitter, or are part of a LoCo community, please spread the word and help us. We have the infrastructure in place to handle hundreds of contributors and we've done a tonne of work to make it this far - now we need you and a bit of your time.

See this post for more information, and use it as a template to re-post on your blogs, planets, Facebook etc.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000259.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (77646) +594 # over last weekCritical (26) −1 # over last weekUnconfirmed (37067) +113 # over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (2654) +2199 # over last week
 2. Spanish (13495) +480 # over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (42762) +1137 # over last week
 4. French (42796) +1589 # over last week
 5. German (62485) +277 # over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Nautilus Standard Permissions Editor is Confusing - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24227/Many people don't know why to install ubuntu - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24203/"Close after installation"-Button in Software Center - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24269/Labels are for humans, UUID's are for machines - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24214/Top right panel improvements - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24222/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*LoCo Directory: Team Events app Rocks!*

The LoCo Directory is an effort to integrate the work done by LoCo Communities all around the globe. It has been an effort of ideas that originated back in 2005 and has slowly but surely become a ver interesting community tool for learning from each others experiences as LoCo Teams.

The LoCo Directory developer team has moved LD to version 0.2.2 with event management for local communities. It is a great achievement. One learns a lot by working with code that comes from many parts of the world.

LoCo Dev Team: https://edge.launchpad.net/~loco-dir...-dev/+mugshots

Today, we have a simple event manager with Launchpad OpenID integration to handle team events. It is by no means perfect, but there are people working to make it better every day. writing blueprints, translating, reporting bugs, and writing code.

Writing blueprints: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directoryTranslating: https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directoryReporting bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directoryWriting code: https://code.launchpad.net/loco-directory

Thanks to all the people who have helped shape the LoCo Directory to what it is today and may this be a taste of what is yet to come.

http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2010/...nts-app-rocks/

*Ubuntu Ireland Global Jam Review*

Last weekend saw the Ubuntu Ireland team take part in the Ubuntu Global Jam. They did it slightly differently as they are of the opinion if an event doesnt fully work for your team tweak it a bit, and itll work just as good. They did just that, they invited many of the different user groups to come along and work on their projects together. This was great as they got to hear about all the other things they were doing and interest in projects were increased. More information about the Jam at the link below.

http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/04/0...al-jam-review/

*Help Translate the main LoCo Council page*

David Planella has been working with Laura Czajkowski to set up the main LoCo Council page for translations on the wiki, and he is pleased to announce that you can start translating it to your own language, so that it is also useful for everyone in your LoCo whose mother tongue is not English.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil

The LoCo Council is at the heart of the governance of the Ubuntu LoCo community, and with such a diverse community as ours, it just makes sense to reflect this diversity in a set of translations for everyone.

Heres how you can translate the LoCo Council page to your language:

Add your language, and a link to the page where you want to put the translation to the table on top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil (David added some few languages already for your convenience)David recommends creating a subpage named after the two-letter or threee-letter code for your language (e.g. LoCoCouncil/th for Thai).Copy the content of the original English page to your new pageTranslate!Save your translation and youre done

David also created the Catalan translation to give you an example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/ca

Remember that weve got other LoCo Council pages which can be translated. In particular the LoCo team re-approval one would be quite interesting to have available in anyones native language: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2...-council-page/

*LoCo Team contact Change in Ubuntu Israel*

The LoCo Council would like to extend the announcement of a new LoCo Team Contact in the Ubuntu Israel LoCo Team. Dor Dankner will be leading the Israel LoCo. The LoCo Council and the LoCo Team Community would like to wish Ddorda and the Israel Team all the best in times to come.

http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2010/...ubuntu-israel/

*The Planet*

*Marin Albisetti: Ubuntu One contacts, now with merging!*

While we slowly ramp up to release mobile phone contact sync, using my own contacts as test data I realized that once I had merged my phones address book and Thunderbirds address book, I had quite a few contacts duplicated due to them having different names with different information in them. So I had one of those you know what would be cool? kind of moments, and started working on a feature that would let me merge contacts on the web, saving me hours of copy-n-paste. A few weeks later, an initial pass at that feature has rolled out! Yay agile software development! Screenshots at the link below.

Plans for the future are:

Allow conflict resolution when the contact has 2 fields that are the same but have different valuesAllow editing the contact in the merge previewAllow merging from the contacts page instead of a separate pageUse this same mechanism when conflicts arise in couchdb merging contacts
Also, contact syncing from thousands of mobile phones will be opened up for a public alpha very very very soon. Stay tuned!

http://beuno.com.ar/archives/178

*Alan Pope: OggCamp 2010*

OggCamp is a free software / free culture un-conference organized by the presenters of the Ubuntu UK Podcast and Linux Outlaws. This year's OggCamp will take place at The Black-E in Liverpool, UK on the 1st and 2nd of May 2010, 10am - 5pm (roughly) both days. It'll be 2 full days of Free Software, Free Culture and Free Thinking. We have a large venue booked and expect 200-300 people. If you want a chance to meet others who are passionate about technology and share ideas this is a great chance. We have many top FOSS developers from around the world joining us.

Ubuntu UK Podcast: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/Linux Outlaws: http://linuxoutlaws.com/The Black-E in Liverpool: http://theblack-e.co.uk/

ENTRY TO OGGCAMP IS COMPLETELY FREE! If you want to get a feel for the event, have a look at our recap of OggCamp 2009. http://oggcamp.org/2009/

What is an Barcamp/unconference? More formal conferences have the usual people speaking every time; an un-conference is an opportunity to interact with new and interesting people. There won't be a published list of speakers before the event, everyone generates content on the day. That can include you! The schedule is decided by the attendees and we'll have a voting system for that. See what others are already proposing - http://ideas.oggcamp.org/talks

What Is An Ogg? Ogg Vorbis is a completely open, patent-free, professional audio encoding and streaming technology with all the benefits of Open Source. OggCamp is about technology, Open Source and Freedom, but also about music, art, politics, community, creativity and much more. We chose to use the term Ogg because for us it reflects all these things pretty neatly.

Get Involved! Please add your own ideas for talks and activities to our public wiki  help make the event what you want it to be! It doesn't even have to be about technology strictly, it could be anything. We have about 60 slots available and all are welcome - ideas.oggcamp.org

Public Wiki: http://ideas.oggcamp.org/Meet up in: IRC in #oggcamp on the Freenode networkTo promote or exhibit your project: mailto:oggcamp@ubuntu-uk.orgTravel information and more: http://oggcamp.org/

OggCamp 10 is preceded by a special free culture gig on Friday April 30th 8pm (the night before). It'll be at the Bad Format Social Club in Liverpool. Kick off the weekend in style with live music from David Rovics, Attila The Stockbroker and Rathole Radio host (and Linux Outlaw) Dan Lynch, among other guests. Tickets are £5 in advance and can be bought from the website right now. http://ratholeradio.org/gig

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/000911.html

*Jono Bacon: Thanks Evolution Developers*

Yesterday I started using Evolution instead of Thunderbird 3 in Lucid, and I just wanted to tell the Evo team that they have done a wonderful job. I stopped using Evo due to performance problems, but many of those issues seem to have gone. I am really enjoying my use of it. I dont think the Evo team get enough credit for their incredible and hard work on it, so I just wanted to share some public kudos. Thanks, folks! Screenshot at the link below.

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/04/02/...on-developers/

*Efrain Valles: Kubuntu Netbook Edition ScreenKast*

I am having a great time with Kubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 Lucid Lynx beta 2. I am currently testing some of the things and filling a few bugs. I  have been having such great experience, I though I would share with you some of it by making a small screencast, or should I say screenKast. Enjoy the Vid: http://blip.tv/file/3433621

http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2010/...on-screenkast/

*At Home With Jono Bacon Podcast*

In this edition of "At Home With Jono Bacon" the following topics are covered:

Ubuntu Developer Summit updateUbuntu Global Jam RetrospectiveUbuntu Open Week / Ubuntu LoCo Learning DaysLoCo Council Elections kicking offPlanning for the 10.10 cycleQ+A

Jono reminds us that in every show he have a Q+A section but he is keen to cover tutorial topics and overviews of key elements involved in Ubuntu and general community management. To ensure this is as transparent as possible, he has created a wiki page where anyone can go and suggest topics for him to cover in the show. Go and add your ideas and while he won't guarantee he will cover them all, he will do his best to get through them.

Suggestion Wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AtHomeWithJonoBaconTopicsCurrent podcast: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/5855417

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/31/...arch-schedule/

*Ubuntu One Blog: Better sounding music in Rhythmbox (Matt Griffin)*

The Ubuntu One Music Store sells high quality MP3 songs  most at 256 kbps and some at 320 kbps. One way to enhance your music even further is by using an equalizer. Rhythmbox doesnt include this functionality out-of-the-box but I found a great plugin that does a fantastic job.

Jorge at The Road to Elysium writes about the rbeq project. I tested it out over the weekend and was very impressed. Unlike some other equalizer plugins Ive tried, you can make changes without restarting Rhythmbox and can even save presets. The plugin worked well most of the time though I occasionally experienced Rhythmbox crashes. Follow Christopher Kruse at the Corner of Seven blog for news on future updates.

Jorge at The Road to Elysium: http://jorge.fbarr.net/2010/02/18/rh...zer-revisited/rbeq project: http://code.google.com/p/rbeq/Corner of Seven blog: http://cornerofseven.com/blog/

I also made an rbeq equalizer presets file that adds to the existing equalizer settings. After installing rbeq, copy this file to ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins/rbeq, remove the .txt from it, and restart Rhythmbox. Ive found that the presets file sometimes gets deleted so you may want to keep a backup handy.

rbeq equalizer presets: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuon...03/presets.txt

http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=300

*In The Press*

*7 Things That Are Easier To Do In Ubuntu Than In Windows*

Justin Pot of MakeUseOf thinks that when the average computer user hears about Ubuntu or Linux, the word difficult comes to mind. This is understandable: learning a new operating system is never without its challenges, but Pot would like to say that using Ubuntu is actually easier and better than using Windows. Once you do get used to Ubuntu, youll realize that in some ways Ubuntu is simply better than Windows in terms of ease of use. Pot gives the following examples:

Finding & Installing SoftwareInitial SetupInstalling DriversUsing The MenuChanging Your ThemeGetting UpdatesSharing Your Wireless Connection Via Ethernet

Ubuntu has become easier to use every year, and Pot thinks it even inspired a few of the changes in Windows 7. This isnt a bad thing: competition makes everything better. Whenever new improvements are introduced to the operating system market, eventually everyone wins. http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/7-easier-ubuntu-windows/

*Groundwork Adds Ubuntu Appliance to Lineup*

CTO Edge's Mike Vizard relays word that looking to ride the growing wave of interest in the Ubuntu version of Linux distributed by Canonical, Groundwork Open Source today released a version of its network and application monitoring tool running on an appliance powered by Ubuntu. David Dennis, senior director of marketing and business development for Groundwork, said the company is seeing more data centers move to add support for the Ubuntu flavor of Linux as of late. In addition, he noted that a recent alliance between Canonical and Dell to create a platform for cloud computing environments creates additional opportunities for the new version of the appliance. The Ubuntu version of the Groundwork appliance is available now.

http://www.ctoedge.com/content/groun...pliance-lineup

*IBM, Canonical to sell Ubuntu-ready netbooks in Africa*

Eric Brown of Desktop Linux tells us that IBM, Canonical, and Simmtronics announced they will market an Intel Atom-based netbook in emerging markets. The Simmbook will be preloaded with the cloud-oriented IBM Client for Smart Work Linux distro, based on Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and will first be made available in Africa for just $190. In addition to selling in Africa, the Linux-ready Simmbook will also be available in India, Thailand, and Vietnam. The announcement was made in South Africa, which appears to be the initial target of the netbook package. Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Canonical, stated "It's exciting to see how computing is changing the lives of people in Africa and the new Simmbook provides a real testament of how important it is to get low-cost computing into Africa's economy." The new Simmbook preloaded with IBM Client for Smart Work can be purchased online directly from Simmtronics.

http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS5247302500.html

*Ubuntu implements units policy, will switch to base-10 units in future release*

Neowin's Sadat Karim reports the info that Ubuntu's future 10.10 operating system is going to make a small, but contentious change to how file sizes are represented. Like most other operating systems using binary prefixes, Ubuntu currently represents 1 kB (kilobyte) as 1024 bytes (base-2). But starting with 10.10, a switch to SI prefixes (base-10) will denote 1 kB as 1000 bytes, 1 MB as 1000 kB, 1 GB as 1000 MB, and so on. This new counting will finally put them in line with the standard Greek meaning of "kilo" as 1000  and will seek to alleviate the confusion that regular consumers often have when buying a new hard drive.

http://www.neowin.net/news/ubuntu-im...future-release

*Mac OS X 10.6.2 vs. Ubuntu 10.04 Performance*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix states that while Phoronix is just weeks away from delivering the most comprehensive Mac OS X vs. Windows 7 vs. Linux benchmarks, Apple has just released the major Mac OS X 10.6.3 update. Phoronix has published an extensive set of tests comparing the performance of Mac OS X 10.6.2 against a development build of Ubuntu 10.04. For now, Mac OS X as of the 10.6.2 release seems to have the stronger performance advantage over Ubuntu 10.04 in general. The OpenGL gaming performance between the two was tight, but with Mac OS X 10.6.3, it may turn out to be Apple's advantage, and in the other areas, the Snow Leopard operating system most commonly came out ahead. This though could all change around again by the time Ubuntu 10.10 is released late into the year.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...untu1004&num=1

*Ubuntu 10.10 Is The Maverick Meerkat*

Phoronix's Michael Larabel acknowledges that we already know the Ubuntu 10.10 release schedule with the official release coming on the 28th of October, but now we know the codename for this Ubuntu 10.04 LTS successor. Ubuntu 10.10 is being named the "Maverick Meerkat", according to a blog post this morning by Mark Shuttleworth. From Shuttleworth's blog post it looks like he and Canonical will be pushing for greater social networking integration within Ubuntu, continued speed improvements for netbooks / mobile devices with a speedy Internet experience, and more. "Meerkats are, of course, light, fast and social  everything we want in a Perfect 10."

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODExOQ

*Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Dies On April 30th. Long Live Lucid!*

Sean Michael Kerner of Internet News states that the Ubuntu 8.10 Linux distribution, code named the Intrepid Ibex will reach its end-of-life on April 30th. The Intrepid release reaches the end after 18 months of life which began in October of 2008. The end of Intrepid in the same week that next big Ubuntu release - the Lucid Lynx is set for release. Unlike Interpid which was a regular release, the upcoming Lucid release is an LTS (Long Term Support) release and will have three years of support on the desktop and five on the server.

http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner...ies-on-ap.html

*Ubuntu Unravelled*

Linux User and Developer's Dave Walker is aware that nearly all people in the Linux ecosphere are familiar with what Ubuntu is. However, it is my impression that many people, including some Ubuntu users, do not know how the distribution is made. Most are familiar with the principle that Ubuntu is largely based upon the Debian distribution, but not a great deal beyond this. Walker goes on to walk us through the development process for how an Ubuntu release is made. Click on the link below to learn more about this process.

http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/opinion/ubuntu-unravelled/

*In The Blogosphere*

*Canonical: Making Ubuntu Progress with Oracle?*

Joe P. of works with u is not suggesting that a blockbuster Canonical-Oracle relationship is set to emerge. But there are indications that Canonical continues to make some Ubuntu progress with MySQL. Canonical has definitely made some ISV progress in recent months, working more closely with companies like Groundwork Open Source. So where do Oracle and MySQL fit into this discussion. Oracle is now a partner by virtue of the Sun acquisition, notes John Pugh, software partner manager at Canonical. Were doing a few things around MySQL and hope to dive deeper as the year progresses. Canonicals Pugh certainly isnt guaranteeing a big-time Canonical-Oracle working relationship. But there seems to be growing chatter between the Ubuntu and MySQL teams  which potentially bodes well for Ubuntu channel partners and customers.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/03/29...s-with-oracle/

*Commodore 64 Resurrected, Runs Ubuntu*

8-bit 80s computer king  Commodore 64 has been resurrected for a new generation  albeit with significantly more memory than the 64kB it originally boasted and  best of all - with Ubuntu as its OS! The new-style C64 is, in essence, an all in one computer  though where other integrated solutions from the likes of Acer and ASUS take a meek, power efficient approach to innards the C64 can pack in a 3Ghz quad-core processor, upto 8GB RAM, full 3D graphics, DVD-RW drive and up-to 2TB of hard-drive space. The system can ship with Ubuntu although other OS options such as Windows, AMIGA OS (via emulation) and the AROS OS are also available.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/c...mg!+Ubuntu!%29

*Meet the New Apps Getting Ready for Ubuntu Lucid 10.04*

The folks over at the blog Tech Drive-in: Technology. Linux. Ubuntu FTW., want to introduce you some of the newness that is being offered in Ubuntu Lucid 10.04.

Ubuntu Artwork Pool on FlickrCommunity Contributed ThemesGwibberPiTiViMe MenuUbuntu One Music Store

The article is full of screen shots, links, and reasons from the author on why he picked those applications.

The author notes that another beta is on the way and there will be more information heading out after beta 2.

http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/03/m...or-ubuntu.html

*OMG! Interviews: Chris Johnston from the Ubuntu Beginners Team*

OMG!Ubuntu in their OMG! Interviews section catches up with Chris Johnston from the Ubuntu Beginners Team.  In this interview you'll find out what Chris does outside of his Ubuntu work as well as which LoCo team Chris is a member of.  In addition Chris discusses how Ubuntu fits into his routine, why improving Ubuntu education is important to him and much more. Chris discusses classbot and Website Localization for the www.ubuntu.com website.  To find out all this great information on Chris, his LoCo team, classbot click the link below.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/o...mg!+Ubuntu!%29

*The Ubuntu Manual Beta available to download; hits writing freeze*

OMG!Ubuntu notes some of the features in the manual and offers screen shots as well.  Some of the new features include:

English (US) edition now has screenshotsAddition of nomenclature (conventions) to the prologueNew glossary and index entriesA LOT of bug fixingMore work on the fancy website (top secret for now!)Incorporation of screenshots taken with QuickshotAnnouncement of upcoming audio book

If you are interested in seeing the  beta release you can download the pdf  @  http://ubuntu-manual.org/ubuntu-manual-beta.pdf

The OMG!Ubuntu folks also remind readers that translators as well as folks to take screen shouts are needed.  If you have more questions about the project you can find the Ubuntu Manual Team on IRC in #ubuntu-manual on freenode.net.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/u...mg!+Ubuntu!%29

*Ubuntu window buttons staying left, but will be switching order*

The folks over at OMG!Ubuntu wanted to give  "a quick heads up  window controls in Ubuntu 10.04 WILL be staying on the left hand side but the button order will revert to Close, Minimize, Maximize. Mark Shuttleworth issued the final verdict on the bug report for the issue, ending with an excellent quote:  The decision as to the window controls location and order itself is now final, and as they say in the old newspapers, no further correspondence will be entered into. ~ sabdfl"

This article also includes a poll in which they asked where users preferred their buttons.  20% left, 80% right - those numbers were based on 5062 votes.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/u...mg!+Ubuntu!%29

*Ubuntu 10.04: Five Changes You May Not Have Noticed*

Christopher Tozzi, WorksWithU, discusses 5 changes that are going unnoticed due all the talk surround things like the new theme, window buttons, and Ubuntu One Music Store for starters.  In this article Tozzi, talks about the following 5 changes.

 1. Fewer Games
 2. Yahoo! search by default
 3. Goodbye, GIMP!
 4. Gwibber
 5. Simple Scan for scanning

Tozzi notes that he is impressed the amount of changes that Canonical decided to make for the Lucid release give that it is an LTS and traditionally the focus for a LTS has been to increase stability with less "novelty" He also notes that the changes in this article are minor changes in comparison and if Lucid performs well he will be pleased. He also says he'll be pleased if bug #445056 is somehow magically fixed before the April 29th Lucid release date.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/04/01...-have-noticed/

*In Other News*

*Ubuntu-UK Podcasts*

It seems the UWN missed having the last two UK podcasts announced in our publication. We apologize for this unintended oversight on my part. I(We) believe that the Ubuntu-UK podcasts are very informative and useful to our growing Ubuntu Community. To catch up on any podcasts we missed announcing, please follow the link below and enjoy the continued contributions of the Ubuntu-UK podcast team.

John Crawford aka johnc4510
Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Editor

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/

*Monthly Team Reports: March 2010*

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Developer Membership Board ====

*DMB Meeting, March 16th, 2010*

Chair: Michael Bienia

Present: Colin Watson, Emmet Hikory, Stéphane Graber, Richard Johnson

Absent: Cody Somerville, Soren Hansen

Action review:

*[ACTION]* Richard Johnson, Soren Hansen and Colin Watson send the missing votes

MOTU Application: Angel Abad

Angel Abad's application is incomplete and there seems to be some misunderstandings about the process

*[ACTION]* Emmet Hikory contacts Angel Abad about his application

Ubuntu Core Developer Application: Benjamin Drung

After helping clearing the Ubuntu universe sponsoring queue, Benjamin plans to also help with the Ubuntu main sponsoring queue.

Approved: 5 for, 0 against. 0 abstained. Welcome!

Chair for the next meeting: Richard Johnson (fallback: Stéphane Graber)

*DMB Meeting, March 20th, 2010*

Chair: Richard Johnson

Present: Colin Watson, Stéphane Graber, Cody Somerville, Soren Hansen

Absent: Emmet Hikory

Action Review:

*[ACTION]* Emmet Hikory to follow up on contacting Angel Abad about application

*[ACTION]* Remove DMB from Core Dev team, make it the owner and not a member. This way, becoming a DMB member doesn't automatically make you a Core Dev (Completed)

*[ACTION]* Set contact address for ~ubuntu-dev to ubuntu-reviews mailing list on lists.ubuntu.com. James Westby filed a question on LP to ask a LOSA to disentangle the already registered contact address. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/l...uestion/106006

Per Package Upload (Linux Kernel): Leann Ogasawara

Leann recently transitioned from Kernel QA/Triage to a full Kernel developer position. Leann has been busy processing CVEs in regards to the kernel.

Approved: 5 for, 1 abstained. Welcome!

Ubuntu Core Developer Application: Jonathan Thomas

Jonathan is a Kubuntu developer and upstream KDE developer who has been doing an amazing job with his daily work on Kubuntu. Jonathan decided to apply for Core Developer due to some Kubuntu packages not being in the package set.

Waiting for approval: Votes as of 2010-03-30 @ 18:00 UTC are: 3 for, 3 abstained. Awaiting vote via email from Emmet Hikory

Char for the next meeting to be determined via mailing list

Log: http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubun...0330_1006.html

==== IRC Council ====

*Irc Council Meeting, 13 March 2010*

We don't have a definition of a 'core channel' and on what basis we decide whether or not to make a new channel core.

topyli to start discussion on the mailing list

We need a technical guide for operators

nhandler to create a wiki page for the guide

Connectability of LoCo operators. A key contact should be listed in the wiki, and at least one operator should idle in #ubuntu-irc

jussi01 to contact LoCos and the LoCo council to remind about updating wiki pages and request a contact to idle in #ubuntu-irc

Policy for long term problem users

In very rare cases, a user keeps disrupting Ubuntu channels continuously. We need to be able to deal with them

According to current policy, pre-emptive or blanket bans are not allowed, but this is not documented. The policy will not change. The policy will be documented in the operator guidelines.

The IRCC reserves the right to make exceptions in exceptional cases. This will be documented as well.

Pici to lead operator guidelines update.

*Irc Council Meeting, 28 March 2010*

Discuss what the floodbots are and are not for, why operators should not become reliant on them.

the operator guidelines should be updated with information regarding the floodbots

tsimpson to send an email to the mailing list with information on the floodbots

Define what our core channels are and what makes a channel 'core'.

topyli to add the definition of a "core channel" to the /IRC/IrcTeam/Scope wiki document

==== LoCo Council ====

This month the LoCo Council began using MootBot. We discussed our agenda items, giving links and updates on the Re-Approval Proccess.

Here are the items that were discussed and a small description please see our archived agenda here (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncilAgenda/20100316)

for further information.

LoCo teams were asked to have their team contact update the chanops for their respective channels.

The IRC council also requested for chanops to idle in #ubuntu-irc.

Discussed LoCo Directory Access and Bug# 526800. LP dev folks would create a LP group for event-editors, default the event-director team to be the LoCo team.

The Russia Novosibirsk LoCo Team was up for approval and was asked by the LoCo Council re-apply in the future.

The Colorado Team was also asked to re-apply for their re-approval in the future.

The Indiana LoCo Team was voted on by the LoCo Council members that were present.

The Florida Team also were voted on by the LoCo Council members that were present.

The vote for the Indiana Team and Florida Team was continued by the council offline and we reached a positive quorum for both teams.

The LoCo Council offered assistance in helping the teams re-apply in the future. El Salvador team will be handled for re-approval through

the Mailing list.

==== Technical Board ====

Technical Board meeting, 2010-03-23

Attendees: Colin Watson (chair), Kees Cook, Martin Pitt, Scott James Remnant

Apologies: Matt Zimmerman

Guests: Emmet Hikory, Daniel Holbach

Action review:

https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy upstream is http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Min..._Policy/Draft; Riddell to get agreement with KDE on point release criteria

no feedback

dholbach to finalise LeadershipAppointment page, and close bug on sabdfl role in TB

done

cjwatson to implement edubuntu-dev delegations

done

No other business this week.  Action to remind Mark to write up last week's (more interesting) minutes.

Chair for next meeting: Kees Cook

==== Xubuntu Team ====

*Xubuntu team report for March, 2010*

This has been our best month ever.

Thanks to the combined team efforts, Lucid Lynx is shaping up to be the best release ever.

===== Bug Triage =====

Thanks to the assistance of a Gnumeric upstream developer, many bugs were fixed or marked as fix-committed. The efforts of Andreas Guelzow (gnumeric developer) has been outstanding.

Bug-triage has caught up on most of the old bugs. We are in the process of forwarding upstream those bugs that should be.

===== Packaging, Development, & Testing =====

Testing of the Alpha3 pre-release of Lucid Lynx was completed. Several bugs were discovered and fixed. Thanks to all those that participated in testing to make Lucid a really great LTS release.

Alpha3 of Lucid Lynx released on February 25.

Beta1 of Lucid Lynx released on March 19 after extensive testing.

===== Artwork and marketing =====

A new branding and logo theme was announced. This is to keep Xubuntu aligned with Ubuntu's announcement of the new light branding theme. The new logo is still WIP.

A new website mockup was done.

Albatross 0.2 from Shimmer is now in Lucid.

===== Community =====

Preparations are underway for Ubuntu Developer Summit taking place at Dolce La Hulpe Hotel and Resort in Brussels, Belgium from the 10  14 May 2010.

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Asturian Team ====

Days of asturian language and education by Suatea.org. Presentation of Edubuntu in Asturian. Pictures:  1 (http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2758/...79efdde3_o.jpg ),  2 (http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2755/...93c02749_b.jpg ),  3 (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/...e2a24c50_b.jpg ),

 4 (http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2777/...1bcc8472_o.jpg ),  5 (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4002/...3a9cc643_o.jpg ),

 6 (http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2803/...67b1242b_o.jpg ).

==== Catalan Team ====

March 1st: LoCo irc meeting. Preparing Global Jam and merchandising.

March 2nd: T-shirt design competition on wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/...marretes/10_04).

March 16th: LoCo irc meeting. Ubuntu Global Jam last details and Lucid Lynx release party speeches.

March 17th-19th: Three installations of Ubuntu at IES Torre Vicens of Lleida.

March 23rd-24th: Advanced internet user sessions: free software and Ubuntu at the Library of Caldes de Montbui.

March 27th: Ubuntu Global Jam in Barcelona (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/...lobalJam032010).

==== Irish Team ====

Face to face meet up on Thursday 4th of March with ILUG (http://www.linux.ie/) in the Longstone (http://www.thelongstone.com).

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IR...ngs/2010-03-10) was held at 8pm Irish time on Wednesday 10th March 2010.

For  Global Jam (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam) we decided to change it up a little and call it Open Jam (http://openevents.ie/doku.php?id=openjam). So on Saturday 27th of March , we invited all the open source group's (http://openevents.ie/doku.php?id=openjam-signup) in Dublin to come along for a day of open source. Some photo's (http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/372938) and a write up (http://desinterets.wordpress.com/201...ntu-globaljam/).

We had a lively  Ubuntu Hour (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour) on the  31st of March (http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/node/92 ) at 6pm  at the  Trinity Capital Hotel bar (http://www.trinitycapitalhotel.com/ ). Showing off the Ubuntu LoCo Directory and discussing it's uses and seeing how best we can use it for our team.

Plans are well under way for our next big event next month.  OSSBarcamp (http://www.ossbarcamp.com/) on the 17th of April.

==== Moldova Team ====

* On the web* 

Set up a new homepage (http://ubuntu-md.org) (credits to JonathanDavies, RomaniaTeam, RussianTeam)

Set up the mirror (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror...bsd.md-archive)

Set up the forums (http://ubuntu-md.org/forums)

Document Freedom Day flyers distribution (http://ubuntu-md.org/articolul/225)

* Activities* 

Preparations for Lucid Lynx Release (http://forum.linux.md/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=678)

* On launchpad* 

New active members team (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-md/+members#active)

Change of PoC (temporary StasSușcov)

New project for LoCo websites, WordPress LoCo (http://launchpad.net/wordpress-LoCo)

===== Kuban Team =====

We are continuing to spread (http://kuban.ubuntu.ru/content/raspr...buntu-gnulinux) distributions Ubuntu 9.10 and Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS.

We also pass out topical monthly snap-shot Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS repositories.

The preparations for the implementation to create a typical automated information management system for business (SMB) based on Ubuntu LTS distributions, are at the finish line. The official start of the project is scheduled for April 13, 2010, the first anniversary of the Kuban community (http://kuban.ubuntu.ru/).

We have started activities to prepare for the first anniversary of the Kuban LoCo, including:

To ensure the coordination and action to spread distribution and customer support designed jabber conference *kuban-ubuntu* on the *conference.jabber.ru* server;

Work (http://kub-ubuntu.beneficium.ru/foru...php?board=36.0) on the creation of "cloud" service based on the UEC for the participants of Kuban Ubuntu community has begun. Tentative start trial operation of service: 13/04/2010;

The group have started the preparations for the adoption of the Kuban Ubuntu community in the real (officially approved) Ubuntu Local Community (LoCo);

We have started discussions on proposals for events associated with the anniversary of the Kuban community and the Ubuntu 10.04 release on a community forum (http://kub-ubuntu.beneficium.ru/forum/index.php).

==== South African Team ====

It great to be back doing things again after a long break.

We have been having Ubuntu hour in Stellenbosch thanks to Maia (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...untu-hour.html)

Very successful Global Jam

+- 20 people attended.

Focused on Bug report, Translations, Lucid upgrades/Installs, Brief over view of packaging and much more.

Report backs Maia (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...is-jamday.html),  drubin (http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2010/03/...ike-champions/), david robert lewis (http://indlovu.wordpress.com/2010/03...m-report-back/)

Posters were created for the Global JamAfrikaans (http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/...town-afrikaans ) English (http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/...ster-cape-town)

Helge hosted a Free Software Day in Stellenbosch thanks to Rudolf for the posters.  Poster 1 (http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/...dom-day-poster) Poster2 (http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/...4-theme-poster)

Gave Ubuntu introduction to 50 school kids at UCT Algorithm Circle's (http://algorithm.cs.uct.ac.za/) Python course; distributed {U,Ku}buntu CDs

==== Tunisian Team ====

Organisation of the ubuntu and Free Software Day at the "Institut Supérieur des Sciences Appliquées et de Technologie" of Sousse.

Report (French) : http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/03/jour...ssat-de-sousse

Photo album : http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/v/issatso1003/

===== California Team =====

IRC meetings on March 7th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ings/10March07) and March 21st (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ings/10March21) to plan for Global Jam and release party events

Ubuntu Global Jam (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...LucidGlobalJam) events in Rockridge, Orange, and Berkeley

In the blogosphere: general announcement (http://nhaines.livejournal.com/52738.html) by Nathan Haines, Rockridge announcement (http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/24/...ge-california/) by Jono Bacon, Orange recap (http://www.bjoli.com/linux/?p=45) by Joe Smith, Berkeley announcement (http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=2639) and recap (http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=2714) by Elizabeth Krumbach

===== Chicago Team =====

* Chicago Team Monthly IRC Meeting 2010-03-01 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/...tes/2010-03-01)

Prepare initial plans for Ubuntu Global Jam (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/10/detail/)

Decide not to create a wiki page listing team member specialties

* Begin initial planning for Lucid release party

===== District of Columbia Team =====

March Meeting Notes

  *March 6th 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistrictOfCo...Notes/20100306)

===== New York State Team =====

.:Events:.

3-4  7pm - 9pm  Ubuntu LoCo Event in Rochester - Linux Networking Basics

3-18 7pm - 9pm  Lugor meeting attended by several members of the team - Discussion of emacs, vi(m) and joe

3-25 7am - 3pm  Ubuntu LoCo manned a booth and gave a presentation at EdTech Day 2010 @ Ithaca College

3-27 10am - 6pm  Ubuntu LoCo team had an in-person and streamed Global Jam event

.:Meetings:.

3-16 9pm - 10pm  team meeting (IRC)

===== North Carolina Team =====

akgraner and internalkernel - set up www.ubuntunc.com - still a work in progress

Call for NC LoCo Team Bloggers to send in info for links to their blogs to be added to NC LoCo Team Planet

jcg2 gave presentation on NC LoCo to  GCLUG (http://www.meetup.com/Guilford-Count...=list&offset=0 ) on March 9

Held  Ubuntu Hours (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour ) in Asheville and Winston-Salem

NC LoCo Team wiki pages reorg in prep for LoCo Team Approval

Held two LoCo team IRC meetings to finalize plans on LoCo Team Approval

March 4th Meeting

March 18th Meeting

akgraner spoke at WNCLUG group about "How to encourage Non-Technical End Users (NTEU) to participate in your technical organization"

Celebrated  Ada Lovelace Day

Blog post by jcg_ - AdaLovelaceDay (http://ubuntunc.wordpress.com/2010/0...-lovelace-day/)

Blog post by akgraner - Women In, Near, and Around Ubuntu - Celebrating Ada Lovelace Day - Part 1 (http://amber.redvoodoo.org/2010/03/w...nd-ubuntu.html )

===== Ohio Team =====

Leadership

MaskedDriver ( Brian ) stepped down (https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-u.../msg00217.html) as Columbus Lead.

spwelton ( Sean Welton ) took Columbus Lead.

Events

Ubuntu Hour Columbus on the First and Third Wednesday of the Month

Ubuntu Hour Cincinnati on the First and Third Thursday of the Month

Ubuntu Hour Akron of the First and Third Friday of the Month

Ubuntu Hour Cleveland on the Second and Forth Friday of the Month

Global Jam Ohio, Photos Here (http://people.ubuntu.com/~paultag/Jam-10.04/)

==== Venezuela Team ====

Ubuntu-ve in Carabobo Represented by David Emerling Rondon gave a presentation at the Universidad de Carabobo.

Ubuntu-ve in Valencia and Caracas have further confirmed in their participation in Festival  Latinoamericano de Instalación de Software Libre, Flisol. more info on the Venezuelan Flisol Site  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://flisol.org.ve )

Ubuntu-ve in Maracaibo aqnnounced Ubuntu Hour in kepein Tea House in Maracaibo. More info in EfrainValles  post (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2010/...-in-maracaibo/ )

*Ubuntu Beginners Team*

* Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting 2010-03-03 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20100303)

Decide to create a small group to look into a more inclusive method of holding votes

Agree that we would not like to move to a method of voting on issues that concern team structure or team leadership positions that requires a percentage of total team members.

Agree that #ubuntu-beginners-team will be a more social environment - #cabaret will be deprecated - #ubuntu-beginners-team will not be logged

Agree to start the election process for a new Council and new Focus Group leaders.

* Complete nomination period for elections and begin accepting votes.

*Ubuntu Classroom Team*

Hosted Opportunistic Developer Week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpport...cDeveloperWeek)

Hosted Adopt an Upstream (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/11...om.html#t17:00) by qense.

Conducted a class lead by lyz on being an IRC OP (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/24...om.html#t00:02)

Hosted Adopt an Upstream (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/31...om.html#t21:01) by jcastro.

*Ubuntu Women Team*

Announced Winners (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/thread.html) of the International Women's Day Competition on How I discovered Ubuntu (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Interna...scoveredUbuntu)

Began discussion (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/002578.html) on future team leadership

Began discussion (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/002569.html) on team blueprint for -M cycle (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubu...roject-m-goals)

Began discussion (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/002639.html) on creation of a team blog

Began discussion (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/002656.html) on wiki translations

Team meeting on March 25 (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100325)

Team meeting on March 2 (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100302)

Hosted #ubuntu-women Channel Ops Class (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/002624.html) in #ubuntu-classroom

Announced Ubuntu Women Article (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/002647.html) by Amber in Ubuntu User Magazine (http://www.ubuntu-user.com/)

FLOSS Weekly interview with Amber (http://twit.tv/floss114) where she discusses the project (and other women in F/OSS related topics)

Interviews Series (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Interviews) for Full Circle Magazine published Issue 35 (http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-35/) with interview of Amber Graner

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, April 5, 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up.

*Tuesday, April 6, 2010*

==== Edubuntu/Ubuntu Collab. BugDay ====

Location: RC channel #edubuntu , #ubuntu-bugsAgenda: http://benc235.wordpress.com/2010/03...buntu-bug-day/

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Technical Board Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== LoCo Teams Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-locoteamsAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== EMEA Membership Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA

==== Community Council Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-beginnersAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings

*Wednesday, April 7, 2010*

==== Cameroonian LoCoTeam monthly IRC meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-cmAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting

==== Server Team Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting

==== Foundation Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  Not listed as of publication

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda:  Not listed as of publication

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, April 8, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Java Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  None listed as of publication

*Friday, April 9, 2010*

==== Lucid Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-04-09

*Saturday, April 10, 2010*

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

==== BugJam ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc and IRC channel #ubuntu-bugsAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== DC Loco IRC meeting ====

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dcAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Sunday, April 11, 2010*

None listed as of publication

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-919-1: Emacs vulnerability- http://www.ubuntu.com//usn/USN-919-1USN-922-1: libnss-db vulnerability- http://www.ubuntu.com//usn/USN-922-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

langpack-locales 2.3.18.33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012827.htmlpython-clamav- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012828.htmlphp-clamavlib- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012829.htmlklamav (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012830.htmlhavp- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012831.htmlgurlchecker- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012832.htmldansguardian (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012833.htmlclamcour (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012834.htmlclamav (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ch/012835.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

samba- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ch/012431.htmltzdata 2010g~repack-0ubuntu0.8.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ch/012432.htmlemacs22 (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ch/012433.htmllibnss-db_2.2.3pre1-3ubuntu1.8.04.2_powerpc_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ch/012434.html

*Ubuntu 8.10 Updates*

weechat_0.2.6-1ubuntu0.1_sparc_translations.tar.gz (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ch/009866.htmltwiki- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ch/009867.htmltdiary- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ch/009868.htmlerlang- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ch/009869.htmltzdata 2010g~repack-0ubuntu0.8.10	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ch/009870.htmlemacs22 (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ch/009871.htmllibnss-db_2.2.3pre1-3ubuntu1.8.10.2_ia64_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/in...ch/009872.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

tdiary- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ch/010033.htmlerlang- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ch/010034.htmltzdata 2010g~repack-0ubuntu0.9.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ch/010035.htmlemacs22 (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ch/010036.htmllibnss-db_2.2.3pre1-3ubuntu3.9.04.2_powerpc_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ch/010037.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

adobereader-deu 9.3.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ch/012322.htmltdiary- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ch/012323.htmltzdata 2010g-0ubuntu0.9.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ch/012324.htmlemacs23 (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ch/012325.htmlemacs22 (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ch/012326.htmllinux-fsl-imx51 2.6.31-111.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ch/012327.htmllibnss-db_2.2.3pre1-3ubuntu3.9.10.2_sparc_translations.tar.gz	(delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ch/012328.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

deja-dup 14.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009099.htmlphp-htmlpurifier 4.0.0+dfsg1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009100.htmlekeyd 1.1.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009101.htmlmythbuntu-gdm-theme 0.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009102.htmlmythbuntu-default-settings 0.92-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009103.htmlsystem-config-printer 1.1.17+20100217-0ubuntu10	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009104.htmlkdeedu 4:4.4.1-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009105.htmllubuntu-artwork 0.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009106.htmlkubuntu-notification-helper 10.04ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009107.htmlmythbuntu-live-autostart 0.40-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009108.htmllxde-common 0.5.0-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009109.htmlmousetweaks 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009110.htmlplymouth 0.8.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009111.htmlalsa-utils 1.0.22-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009112.htmlgcalctool 5.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009113.htmlbinfmt-support 1.2.18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009114.htmlkickseed 0.54ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009115.htmlgnome-power-manager 2.29.91-0ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009116.htmlstar 1.5final-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009117.htmlp3scan 2:2.3.2-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009118.htmlplymouth 0.8.1-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009119.htmldell-recovery 0.49 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009120.htmlubuntu-docs 10.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009121.htmlgdm 2.29.92-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009122.htmlmythexport 2.1.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009123.htmltuxguitar 1.1-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009124.htmlgtksourceview2 2.10.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009125.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.18.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009126.htmllinux-meta-fsl-imx51 2.6.31.606.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009127.htmlpygtksourceview 2.10.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009128.htmlrhythmbox 0.12.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009129.htmllibgnomekbd 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009130.htmlgnome-desktop 1:2.29.92-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009131.htmlnautilus-actions 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009132.htmlalacarte 0.13.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009133.htmlgnome-disk-utility 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009134.htmlgvfs 1.6.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009135.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.29.92-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009136.htmlzenity 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009137.htmlgnome-applets 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009138.htmlgtk-doc 1.14-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009139.htmlamavisd-new 1:2.6.4-1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009140.htmlphp5 5.3.2-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009141.htmlglib2.0 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009142.htmlnautilus 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009143.htmlphp-imap 5.3.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009144.htmlpartman-lvm 69 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009145.htmllibgnome-keyring 2.29.4git20100322-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009146.htmlanjuta 2:2.30.0.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009147.htmlgnome-power-manager 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009148.htmlenchant 1.5.0-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009149.htmlpython-apt 0.7.94.2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009150.htmldevhelp 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009151.htmlamarok 2:2.3.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009152.htmlvinagre 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009153.htmlpango1.0 1.26.2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009154.htmlopenldap 2.4.21-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009155.htmlparted 2.2-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009156.htmlgucharmap 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009157.htmlempathy 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009158.htmlautomake 1:1.4-p6-13.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009159.htmlclamav-data 20100322.021400.10604 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009160.htmlcyrus-imapd-2.2 2.2.13-19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009161.htmldarcs-buildpackage 0.5.12.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009162.htmldoc-central 1.8.2+nmu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009163.htmlhaskell-configfile 1.0.6-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009164.htmlhaskell-unixutils 1.22-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009165.htmlhaskelldb-hdbc 0.13-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009166.htmlhdbc-odbc 2.2.3.0-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009167.htmlhdbc-postgresql 2.2.3.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009168.htmlhdbc-sqlite3 2.3.0.0-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009169.htmlklog 0.5.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009170.htmlmakejail 0.0.5-8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009171.htmlmissingh 1.1.0.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009172.htmlmobile-broadband-provider-info 20100302-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009173.htmlmusixlyr 2.1c-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009174.htmlnitrogen 1.5.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009175.htmlspamassassin 3.3.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009176.htmlxiphos 3.1.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009177.htmlmythbuntu-live-autostart 0.41-0ubuntu - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009178.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.29.92-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009179.htmludev 151-7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009180.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009181.htmlnvidia-common 0.2.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009182.htmlglibmm2.4 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009183.htmlgtkmm2.4 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009184.htmleuca2ools 1.2-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009185.htmlqt4-x11 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009186.htmlquickly 0.3.90-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009187.htmlnautilus-sendto 2.28.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009188.htmltzdata 2010g-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009189.htmledubuntu-artwork 0.1.0-61 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009190.htmlsquid 2.7.STABLE7-1ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009191.htmlapache2 2.2.14-5ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009192.htmleucalyptus 1.6.2-0ubuntu26 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009193.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009194.htmlevolution-couchdb 0.4.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009195.htmlltsp-cluster-lbagent 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009196.htmlkubuntu-docs 10.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009197.htmlscala 2.7.7.dfsg-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009198.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.133.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009199.htmlltsp-cluster-lbagent 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009200.htmlemacs22 22.2-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009201.htmlemacs23 23.1+1-4ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009202.htmltotem-pl-parser 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009203.htmltotem 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009204.htmlgnome-bluetooth 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009205.htmlbindwood 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009206.htmlpartman-base 139ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009207.htmlxorg-server 2:1.7.6-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009208.htmlgtk2-engines-murrine 0.90.3+git20100323-0ubuntu2	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009209.htmlnautilus 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009210.htmlmono 2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009211.htmlxorg-server 2:1.7.6-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009212.htmlcryptsetup 2:1.1.0~rc2-1ubuntu13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009213.htmlgedit 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009214.htmlgnome-media 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009215.htmlsystem-config-printer 1.1.17+20100217-0ubuntu11	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009216.htmlgdecrypt 0.7.2.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009217.htmlfile-roller 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009218.htmlevince 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009219.htmlgourmet 0.15.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009220.htmlfglrx-installer 2:8.721-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009221.htmlclassmate-tools 0.2-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009222.htmlgears 0.5.36.0~svn3423+dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009223.htmlgfxboot-theme-ubuntu 0.9.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009224.htmleog 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009225.htmlgcc-3.3 1:3.3.6ds1-19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009226.htmlcheese 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009227.htmlkoffice 1:2.1.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009228.htmlgnome-orca 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009229.htmlkoffice-l10n 2.1.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009230.htmlgnome-color-manager 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009231.htmlvirtinst 0.500.1-2ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009232.htmlvirt-manager 0.8.2-2ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009233.htmlgnome-color-manager 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009234.htmlatk1.0 1.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009235.htmlbrasero 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009236.htmlgok 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009237.htmlwxbanker 0.7.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009238.htmllibwnck 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009239.htmlat-spi 1.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009240.htmlgnome-color-manager 2.30.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009241.htmlwinff 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009242.htmlstellarium 0.10.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009243.htmlllvm 2.7~svn20100330-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009244.htmllibnss-db 2.2.3pre1-3.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009245.htmlliboobs 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009246.htmldesktopcouch 0.6.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009247.htmlyelp 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009248.htmlxkeyboard-config 1.8-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009249.htmlgnome-games 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009250.htmlgdm 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009251.htmlxkeyboard-config 1.8-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009252.htmlkubuntu-meta 1.167 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009253.htmllinux-ports-meta 2.6.32.18.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009254.htmlxkeyboard-config 1.8-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009255.htmlvm-builder 0.12.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009256.htmlgnome-user-share 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009257.htmlgnome-games 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009258.htmlbyobu 2.66-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009259.htmlxkeyboard-config 1.8-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009260.htmlsysvinit 2.87dsf-4ubuntu17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009261.htmlldtp 2.0.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009262.htmlquickly 0.3.90-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009263.htmlindicator-application 0.0.18-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009264.htmlgwibber 2.29.93-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009265.htmlgnome-themes 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009266.htmlindicator-messages 0.3.5-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009267.htmlgtk2-engines 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009268.htmlgnome-menus 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009269.htmlnetwork-manager-applet 0.8-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009270.htmlinstallation-guide 20081208ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009271.htmlrsync 3.0.7-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009272.htmlgnome-session 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009273.htmlredhat-cluster 3.0.2-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009274.htmlbase-installer 1.103ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009275.htmlgedit-plugins 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009276.htmlgrub2 1.98-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009277.htmltomboy 1.2.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009278.htmllibgweather 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009279.htmlusb-creator 0.2.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009280.htmlgnome-chemistry-utils 0.10.12-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009281.htmlnotify-osd 0.9.27-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009282.htmlplymouth 0.8.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009283.htmlgnome-panel 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009284.htmlcasper 1.230 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009285.htmlgaleon 2.0.7-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009286.htmlubuntustudio-menu 0.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009287.htmltelepathy-salut 0.3.11-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009288.htmlubuntustudio-look 0.38.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009289.htmlsystem-config-printer 1.1.17+20100217-0ubuntu12	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009290.htmlx-kit 0.4.2.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009291.htmlfglrx-installer 2:8.721-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009292.htmlgnome-keyring-sharp 1.0.0-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009293.htmldeskbar-applet 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009294.htmllibrsvg 2.26.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009295.htmllibbonoboui 2.24.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009296.htmlsip4-qt3 4.10.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009297.htmlpython-qt4 4.7.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009298.htmlqscintilla2 2.4.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009299.htmlapache2 2.2.14-5ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009300.htmlphonon-backends 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009301.htmlnspr 4.8.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009302.htmllibbonobo 2.24.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009303.htmlgst-plugins-good0.10 0.10.21-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009304.htmlubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009305.htmlgconf 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009306.htmllibsoup2.4 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009307.htmlnss 3.12.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009308.htmledubuntu-artwork 0.1.0-62 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009309.htmlpython-launchpadlib 1.5.7-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009310.htmlapache2 2.2.14-5ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009311.htmlopenssl 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009312.htmljockey 0.5.8-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009313.htmloxygen-icons 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009314.htmlkdewebdev 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009315.htmlkdeutils 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009316.htmlkdetoys 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009317.htmlkdesdk 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009318.htmlkdeplasma-addons 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009319.htmlkdepimlibs 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009320.htmlkdepim-runtime 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009321.htmlkdepim 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009322.htmlkdenetwork 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009323.htmlkdemultimedia 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009324.htmlkdegraphics 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009325.htmlapt-xapian-index 0.25ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009326.htmlkdegames 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009327.htmlkazehakase 0.5.8-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009328.htmlaptdaemon 0.11+bzr342-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009329.htmldbus 1.2.16-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009330.htmlkdeedu 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009331.htmlgconf-editor 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009332.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009333.htmlkdebase-runtime 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009334.htmltahoe-lafs 1.6.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009335.htmlkdeartwork 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009336.htmlkdeadmin 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009337.htmlkdeaccessibility 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009338.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009339.htmlkde4libs 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009340.htmlapt-xapian-index 0.25ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009341.htmlsoftware-center 1.1.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009342.htmlubuntu-mono 0.0.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009343.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009344.htmlhuman-theme 0.39 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009345.htmlllvm 2.7~svn20100330-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009346.htmlubuntu-artwork 53.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009347.htmlgnome-screensaver 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009348.htmleucalyptus 1.6.2-0ubuntu27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009349.htmlpspp 0.6.2-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009350.htmllight-themes 0.1.6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009351.htmldesktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009352.htmlnautilus 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009353.htmldevede 3.16.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009354.htmlgstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-partner 7.0.20100316-3	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009355.htmlubiquity 2.2.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009356.htmlnotify-osd 0.9.27-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009357.htmllibnss-db 2.2.3pre1-3.1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009358.htmlvino 2.28.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009359.htmlapparmor 2.5-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009360.htmllibgnome 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009361.htmllibgnomecanvas 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009362.htmlmoin 1.9.2-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009363.htmlgnome-python-desktop 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009364.htmlempathy 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009365.htmlchromium-codecs-ffmpeg	0.5+svn20100326r42726+42573+42890-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009366.htmlgnome-keyring 2.92.92.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009367.htmlhdbc-sqlite3 2.3.0.0-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009368.htmlawn-extras-applets 0.4.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009369.htmlbluez 4.60-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009370.htmlxorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009371.htmlhdbc-postgresql 2.2.3.1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009372.htmlmountall 2.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009373.htmltwisted 10.0.0-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009374.htmlgnome-utils 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009375.htmlglade-3 3.7.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009376.htmlevolution-indicator 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009377.htmlgnome-themes-ubuntu 0.6.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009378.htmlgdm 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009379.htmltwisted-conch 1:10.0.0-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009380.htmlweechat 0.3.0-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009381.htmlkdebindings 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009382.htmldia 0.97.1-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009383.htmlmoin 1.9.2-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009384.htmllxsession-edit 0.2.0~svn20090913-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009385.htmlnetenv 0.94.3-26ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009386.htmlbinutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009387.htmlgnomebaker 0.6.4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009388.htmlgtk-recordmydesktop 0.3.8-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009389.htmlconduit 0.3.17-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009390.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:10.04ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009391.htmlsun-java6 6.19-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009392.htmltftp-hpa 5.0-11ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009393.htmlxserver-xorg-video-mga 1:1.4.11.dfsg-2ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009394.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.9.1-1ubuntu18 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009395.htmlempathy 2.30.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009396.htmloprofile 0.9.6-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009397.htmldevscripts 2.10.61ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009398.htmlbinutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009399.htmlopenjdk-6 6b18~pre4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009400.htmlxserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.12.192-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009401.htmlkde-l10n-ar 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009402.htmlkde-l10n-bg 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009403.htmlkde-l10n-ca 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009404.htmlkde-l10n-cs 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009405.htmlkde-l10n-csb 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009406.htmlkde-l10n-da 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009407.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009408.htmlkde-l10n-de 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009409.htmlkde-l10n-el 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009410.htmlkde-l10n-engb 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009411.htmlkde-l10n-eo 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009412.htmlkde-l10n-es 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009413.htmlkde-l10n-et 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009414.htmlkde-l10n-eu 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009415.htmlkde-l10n-fi 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009416.htmlkde-l10n-fr 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009417.htmlkde-l10n-fy 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009418.htmlkde-l10n-ga 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009419.htmlkde-l10n-gl 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009420.htmlkde-l10n-gu 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009421.htmlkde-l10n-he 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009422.htmlkde-l10n-hi 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009423.htmlkde-l10n-hr 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009424.htmlkde-l10n-hu 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009425.htmlkde-l10n-id 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009426.htmlkde-l10n-is 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009427.htmlkde-l10n-it 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009428.htmlkde-l10n-ja 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009429.htmlkde-l10n-kk 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009430.htmlkde-l10n-km 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009431.htmlkde-l10n-kn 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009432.htmlkde-l10n-ko 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009433.htmlkde-l10n-lt 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009434.htmlkde-l10n-lv 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009435.htmlkde-l10n-mai 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009436.htmlkde-l10n-mk 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009437.htmlmouseemu 0.16-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009438.htmlkdebase 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009439.htmlxserver-xorg-input-evdev 1:2.3.2-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009440.htmlxserver-xorg-input-synaptics 1.2.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009441.htmlkde-l10n-ml 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009442.htmlkde-l10n-nb 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009443.htmlxserver-xorg-input-vmmouse 1:12.6.5-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009444.htmlkde-l10n-nds 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009445.htmlkde-l10n-nl 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009446.htmlkde-l10n-nn 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009447.htmlkde-l10n-pa 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009448.htmlxf86-input-wacom 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009449.htmlkde-l10n-pl 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009450.htmlkde-l10n-pt 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009451.htmlkde-l10n-ptbr 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009452.htmlkde-l10n-ro 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009453.htmlkde-l10n-ru 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009454.htmlkde-l10n-sk 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009455.htmlkde-l10n-sl 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009456.htmlkde-l10n-sr 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009457.htmlkde-l10n-sv 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009458.htmlkde-l10n-tg 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009459.htmlkde-l10n-tr 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009460.htmlkde-l10n-uk 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009461.htmlkde-l10n-wa 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009462.htmlkde-l10n-zhcn 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009463.htmlkde-l10n-zhtw 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009464.htmlhal 0.5.14-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009465.htmldrac 1.12-7ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009466.htmlcyrus-sasl2 2.1.23.dfsg1-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009467.htmllibberkeleydb-perl 0.39-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009468.htmllog4cxx 0.10.0-1.1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009469.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009470.htmldell-recovery 0.50 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009471.htmllibgnome-keyring 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009472.htmlaptdaemon 0.11+bzr345-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009473.htmlgnome-desktop 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009474.htmlopenjdk-6 6b18~pre4-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009475.htmltomcat6 6.0.24-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009476.htmlxterm 256-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009477.htmlxf86-input-evtouch 0.8.8-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009478.htmlxserver-xorg-input-joystick 1:1.5.0-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009479.htmlkde-l10n-sv 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009480.htmlseahorse-plugins 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009481.htmlseahorse 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009482.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009483.htmlgnome-menus 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009484.htmlx264 2:0.85.1448+git1a6d32-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009485.htmlhuman-icon-theme 0.36 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009486.htmlkde-l10n-si 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009487.htmltotem 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009488.htmlpango1.0 1.28.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009489.htmlpython-central 0.6.15ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009490.htmlapport 1.13.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009491.htmllibffado 2.0.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009492.htmlquassel 0.6~rc1+git100331-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009493.htmlkde-l10n-ca-valencia 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009494.htmlkde-l10n-sv 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009495.htmlgnome-keyring 2.92.92.is.2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009496.htmlamarok 2:2.3.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009497.htmlpkgsel 0.25ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009498.htmlpartman-auto-lvm 33ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009499.htmlubuntu-mono 0.0.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009501.htmlbzr-pqm 1.4.0~bzr64-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009500.htmlbughugger 10.02.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009502.htmlsoftware-properties 0.75.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009503.htmlempathy 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009504.htmlpartman-ext3 58ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009505.htmlpartman-auto 89ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009506.htmlrabbitmq-server 1.7.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009507.htmlmgltools-opengltk 1.5.4.cvs.20090603-1ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009508.htmlscsitools 0.10-2.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009509.htmlpoppler 0.12.4-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009510.htmlindicator-sound 0.2.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009511.htmlgtk+2.0 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009512.htmlpython-defaults 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009513.htmlgfxboot 3.3.39-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009514.htmlgdm 2.30.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009515.htmllinux 2.6.32-19.28 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009516.htmlpython2.6 2.6.5-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009517.htmledubuntu-artwork 0.1.0-63 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009519.htmlmplayer 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009518.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.133.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009520.htmlbinutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009521.htmlpredict 2.2.3-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009522.htmllinux-qcm-msm 2.6.31-800.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009523.htmleikazo 0.5.2-6ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009524.htmlxfce4-screenshooter 1.6.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009525.htmlplymouth 0.8.1-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009526.htmlmountall 2.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009527.htmlxubuntu-meta 2.109 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009528.htmlupdate-notifier 0.99.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009529.htmlkubuntu-netbook-default-settings 10.04.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009530.htmlubuntu-qa-tools 0.1.4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009531.htmlbase-files 5.0.0ubuntu14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009532.htmlwriter2latex 1.0-10ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009533.htmllptools 0.0.1~bzr9-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009534.htmldesktopcouch 0.6.3-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009535.htmlpython-apt 0.7.94.2ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009536.htmlboost1.40 1.40.0-4ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009537.htmlbyobu 2.67-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009538.htmllinux-mvl-dove 2.6.32-203.15 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009539.htmlhumanity-icon-theme 0.5.1.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009540.htmlubuntu-mono 0.0.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009541.htmllight-themes 0.1.6.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009542.htmlapt 0.7.25.3ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009543.htmlopenjdk-6 6b18~pre4-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009544.htmlgwibber 2.29.94-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009545.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009546.htmlpida 0.5.1-5.1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009547.htmllinux-fsl-imx51 2.6.31-607.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009548.htmllinux-ti-omap 2.6.33-500.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009549.htmllubuntu-meta 0.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009550.htmlgnome-mag 1:0.16.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009551.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:10.04ubuntu12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009552.htmlsynaptic 0.63.1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009553.htmlsetroubleshoot 2.2.52-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009554.htmllinux-ec2 2.6.32-304.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009555.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.9.1-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009556.htmlevolution 2.28.3-0ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009557.htmlupdate-manager 1:0.133.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009558.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:10.04ubuntu13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009559.htmlmpg123 1.12.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009560.htmlkdebindings 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009561.htmlpartman-crypto 40ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009562.htmlatk1.0 1.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ch/009563.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009564.htmlnet-snmp 5.4.2.1~dfsg0ubuntu1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009565.htmlubuntu-meta 1.194 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009566.htmlxserver-xorg-video-fbdev 1:0.4.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009567.htmlxserver-xorg-video-nouveau	1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009568.htmlfile 5.03-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009569.htmlubuntuone-storage-protocol 1.1.90-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009570.htmlubuntuone-client 1.1.90-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009571.htmlxf86-input-wacom 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009572.htmlgnome-system-tools 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009573.htmlubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009574.htmlubiquity 2.2.12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009575.htmlgnome-nettool 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009576.htmlintel-gpu-tools 1.0.2+git20100324-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009577.htmlwmwave 0.4-9build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009578.htmlradeontool 1.6.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009579.htmlmatchbox-panel 0.9.3-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009580.htmlnetapplet 1.0.8-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009581.htmli3status 2.0-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009582.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009583.htmlmysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009584.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009585.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-19.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009586.htmllibopensync-plugin-syncml 0.22-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009589.htmldvipsk-ja 5.96+jp1.7a-3.1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009588.htmldvi2dvi 2.0alpha-9build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009594.htmlpyqwt3d 0.1.7~cvs20090625-3build2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009590.htmlmeta-gnome2 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009587.htmlrubberband 1.3-1.1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009592.htmlabraca 0.4.3-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009591.htmllibannodex 0.7.3-3.1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009593.htmlgnome-bluetooth 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009595.htmlmpeg4ip 1:1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009596.htmlxserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.12.192-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009597.htmlxulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009598.htmllibdbusmenu 0.2.8-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009599.htmllinux-meta-fsl-imx51 2.6.31.607.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009601.htmllinux-meta-mvl-dove 2.6.32.203.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009600.htmlfirefox 3.6.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009602.htmlmysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009603.htmlakonadi 1.3.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009604.htmlxulrunner-1.9.1 1.9.1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009605.htmlxserver-xorg-input-synaptics 1.2.2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009606.htmlnss 3.12.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009607.htmllibgnome-keyring 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009608.htmlglade-3 3.7.0.is.3.6.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009609.htmlaptdaemon 0.11+bzr345-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009610.htmllibgnome-keyring 2.30.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009611.htmlkde-l10n-zhtw 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009613.htmlkde-l10n-zhcn 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009615.htmlkde-l10n-engb 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009614.htmlkde-l10n-ptbr 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009612.htmlphpldapadmin 1.1.0.7-1.2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009616.htmlsoftware-center 1.1.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009617.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.19.20 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009618.htmlnetbook-launcher 1:2.1.16-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009619.htmlclutk 0.3.8.is.0.2.12-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009620.htmlpoppler 0.12.4-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009621.htmlgo-home-applet 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009622.htmlkmozillahelper 0.6-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009623.htmldhcp3 3.1.3-2ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009624.htmlliblauncher-0.1 0.1.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009625.htmlhal 0.5.14-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009626.htmlpartman-crypto 40ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009627.htmlplymouth 0.8.1-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009628.htmlusb-creator 0.2.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009629.htmlubuntu-artwork 53.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009630.htmlclamav 0.96~rc2+dfsg-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009631.htmldash 0.5.5.1-3ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009632.htmlubiquity 2.2.13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009633.htmlindicator-messages 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009634.htmllibdbusmenu 0.2.9-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009635.htmllinux-meta-ec2 2.6.32.304.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009636.htmlupstart 0.6.5-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009637.htmlhpcc 1.4.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009638.htmldebian-installer 20081029ubuntu94 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009639.htmllibrestclient-ruby 1.4.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009640.htmlmpich2 1.2.1.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009641.htmlhtree 0.7-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009642.htmldpkg-ruby 0.3.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009646.htmldiakonos 0.8.12-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009645.htmltaktuk 3.7.3-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009644.htmlopenmpi 1.4.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009643.htmllibdbd-pg-ruby 0.3.9-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009651.htmllibdbd-mysql-ruby 0.4.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009647.htmllibdbd-sqlite3-ruby 1.2.5-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009650.htmllibcairo-ruby 1.8.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009649.htmllibbuilder-ruby 2.1.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009648.htmllibhighline-ruby 1.5.2-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009655.htmllibgpgme-ruby 1.0.8-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009653.htmllibfeedtools-ruby 0.2.29+dfsg1-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009656.htmllibdeprecated-ruby 2.0.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009652.htmllibdbi-ruby 0.4.3-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009654.htmllibzip-ruby 0.9.4-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009659.htmllibxml-ruby 1.1.3-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009657.htmllibsinatra-ruby 1.0.a-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009660.htmllibwww-mechanize-ruby 0.9.3-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009658.htmllibrack-ruby 1.1.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009661.htmllibgnomecanvas 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009662.htmlgpsd 2.92-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009663.htmlopenoffice.org 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009664.htmlkde4libs 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009665.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:10.04ubuntu14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009666.htmlindicator-applet 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009667.htmlfoolscap 0.5.1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009668.htmlbzr-gtk 0.98.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009669.htmldell-recovery 0.51 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009670.htmlshibboleth-sp2 2.3.1+dfsg-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009672.htmllibogre-perl 0.40-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009671.htmlnufw 2.2.21-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009674.htmliptstate 2.2.1-1.1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009673.htmlindicator-application 0.0.19-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009675.htmlpapyon 0.4.5-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009676.htmlgrub-installer 1.49ubuntu10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009677.htmlquickly-widgets 10.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009678.htmlcheckbox 0.9.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009679.htmlqbzr 0.18.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009680.htmlhdbc-sqlite3 2.3.0.0-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009681.htmlhaskelldb-hdbc 0.13-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009682.htmlbzr-xmloutput 0.8.6-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009683.htmlldb	1:0.9.10~git20091212+really0.9.6~git20090912-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009684.htmlubuntuone-client 1.1.91-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009685.htmlindicator-applet 0.3.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009686.htmlsamba4 4.0.0~alpha8+git20090912-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009687.htmltestdrive 1.35-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009688.htmlsssd 1.0.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009689.htmllibnss-ldap 264-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009690.htmlnetbook-meta 2.018 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009691.htmlubufox 0.9~rc1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009692.htmllibvirt 0.7.5-5ubuntu16 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009693.htmllibvirt 0.7.5-5ubuntu17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009694.htmlpython2.6 2.6.5-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009695.htmlhaskelldb-hdbc-postgresql 0.13-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009698.htmlhaskelldb-hdbc-odbc 0.13-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009696.htmlhaskell-hsh 2.0.3-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009700.htmlhaskelldb-hdbc-postgresql 0.13-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009701.htmlhaskelldb-hdbc-odbc 0.13-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009697.htmlftphs 1.0.7-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009699.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009702.htmlschroot 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009703.htmlabinit 5.3.4.dfsg-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009704.htmlfunguloids 1.06-8build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009705.htmlmclibs 2006.dfsg.2-5ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009706.htmlopenmx 3.2.4.dfsg-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009707.htmlmclibs 2006.dfsg.2-5ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009709.htmlzivot 20013101-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009708.htmlgeant321 1:3.21.14.dfsg-8ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009710.htmldebtags-edit 1.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009711.htmlsvnmailer 1.0.8-12 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009712.htmllibclass-dbi-loader-relationship-perl 1.3-2build1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009713.htmldeja-dup 14.0.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009715.htmlhaskelldb-hdbc-sqlite3 0.13-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009714.htmlfile-browser-applet 0.6.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009716.htmlcanto 0.7.5-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009717.htmlidjc 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009718.htmlapq-postgresql 3.0-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009719.htmlopenchange 1:0.8.2+svn1524-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009720.htmlclamsmtp 1.10-6ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009721.htmllighttpd 1.4.26-1.1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009722.htmlk3b 1.91.0~rc2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009723.htmlevolution-mapi 0.28.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009724.htmlmythbuntu-common 0.49-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009726.htmlmythbuntu-default-settings 0.93-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009725.htmlvnc4 4.1.1+xorg4.3.0-37ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009727.htmlmythbuntu-common 0.49-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009728.htmlmythbuntu-live-autostart 0.42-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009729.htmlkdemultimedia 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009730.htmlk3b 1.91.0~rc2-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009731.htmlsun-java6 6.19-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009732.htmlfirefox 3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009733.htmlthunderbird 3.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009734.htmlinkscape 0.47.0-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009735.htmldevscripts 2.10.61ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009736.htmlubiquity 2.2.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009737.htmlnvidia-common 0.2.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009738.htmlplymouth 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009739.htmllibsvg-graph-ruby 0.6.1-3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009745.htmllibuuidtools-ruby 2.1.1-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009740.htmllibnet-sftp2-ruby 2.0.3-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009743.htmllibsexp-processor-ruby 3.0.3-6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009742.htmllibfacets-ruby 2.7.0-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009741.htmllibi18n-ruby 0.1.1~git20081120-3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/009744.html

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

John CrawfordCraig EddyAmber GranerDave BushNathan HandlerAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

 1. FOSS - Free Open Source Software
 1. IRC - Internet Relay Chat
 1. LD - Local Directory
 1. LTS - Long Term Support. - Said of a release that will receive support for 3-years/5-years rather than the typical 18 months
 1. UNE - Ubuntu Netbook Edition

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

